# Booze Cruise



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Off next week to spend a few days in France and stock up with cheese,**** and booze.

Staying at BAL PARC Camping TOURNEHEM SUR LA HEM, anyone stayed there before??? Any information please.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi phylymann,

Sorry,haven't visited the site but I thought i'd bump it back to the top for you, heres their website if its any help....

www.balparc.com

have a good trip,

pete.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

phylymann said:


> Off next week to spend a few days in France and stock up with cheese,**** and booze.
> 
> Staying at BAL PARC Camping TOURNEHEM SUR LA HEM, anyone stayed there before??? Any information please.


I am not so sure you will get cheap **** and booze in France anymore. Buggered if we could find anything worth the small price difference at the beginning of this month. Cheap wine was exactly that. Wine that seemed to us the French didn't want. I think you may want to consider a divertion to Belgium where there are significant price differences.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*Booze cruise*

No good prices on booze and **** in France anymore. Head up the A16 to junction1 just inside the Belgian border. Just off the motorway is a place called Adinkerke. The main street is about 500 yards long and is full of shops selling nothing but alcohol and tobacco products. The cost of roll your own tobacco is quite remarkable when compared to the price we are charged over here. One tip is to take English money, the price rises slightly when paying by euros. Credit card transactions are all made in euros and can be subject to a 7% surcharge.

Safe travelling


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Brisey. although tobacco went up 10p from £2.75 to £2.85 a pack while we were there. If you come off the autoroute as Brisey suggests at Junction one you go down to the roundabout which is the N39 (changes to N1 once back in France) turn left at the roundabout and you are in Tobacco Alley. after shopping go back to the roundabout turn left and go down into De Panne. after a couple of roundabouts and Lidl you pass a church and then you will see a large restuarant on the right on the corner of I think its called Konigstein turn right and immediately on your left is an aire, no facilities but handy for shopping in a nice Belgian seaside town and only half an hour from Dunkerque ferry.
I am supposed to be at the rally at Hayland Farm but after a couple of hours there Shirley was very sick so we had to come home last night, she is a little better this morning after a bad night.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'd have to take you to task about getting cheap reasonable wine in France, get yourself down to Auchan, If you're not bothered about fancy bottles then you can get some great prices on wineboxes. Our favorites are 5ltr cotes du rhone (£10), bordeaux (£8.50)and rose (£6.50), whites about the same price, don't see you getting that price in this country (5ltrs, not 3). I usually bring back about 24 boxes of various types. Theres also nearly always a promotion on cases of lager.

Belgium (tobacco alley) is great if you're a smoker but we found the wine prices very expensive, sometimes dearer than UK, although you can get good priced coffee and beer here.

http://www.tobacco-alley.be/aboutus.html

http://www.day-tripper.net/tobaccoxtobaccoalley.html

We're off next week again, so we'll have a look and see how things have changed and if the prices have gone up since out last trip in June.

pete.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete. I have a very sweet tooth I am afraid so stick to Sauternes or Montbazillac. I saw a 1/2 bottle of the same montbazillac in a co-op store at home exactly the same price as the full bottles we brought home. On the Sauternes I reckon you can save at least £2 a bottle,
Have a good trip Sid.


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all for your help.

Had already planned to visit tobacco alley for cigs, cheaper diesel and some chocs. The cheese and wine will come from Auchan.

The site is a 4* site that is supposed to be open all year and just 15 miles from Calais which is on the hotel grounds which has two restaurants and a warm lounge if the weather turns too cold.

Many thanks again.


----------



## csd4t (May 21, 2005)

*Luxemburg*

I always thought Luxemburg was the cheapest for **** booze and fuel. The last time we passed through (Jan 05) the services were chocker with French, Belgians and Dutch all stocking up. Anyone have any recent prices as we are planning a trip soon. Also how about the "eastenders" type places in Calais?


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Slightly off topic, but firm prices on rip off Britain.
I smoke a particular brand of modest but good Cuban cigar.
If I bought more than 10 in the UK, I could have them for £3 per smoke, instead of the usual £3.:65. So UK, a box of 25 = £75.
Manchester airport, duty free (so called) same cigar, slighty smaller ring size, -£44.
Spanish web outlet, - £23. (plus P&P) confiscatable by customs, for not paying duty.
Fly out on a jolly, bring back for personal consumption - £19:50 (dependant on euro exchange rate) for the same 25 correct ringsized cigars.
Wonder if thats why Tony goes abroad so much? :evil: 
Why bother, Tony, you can get anything you like in those diplomatic bags! :roll:


----------



## 88828 (May 9, 2005)

* 
Hi csd4t, try this place this is where I buy my tobacco, currently £2.41 www.route66.lu

cheers, Andy......................*


----------



## csd4t (May 21, 2005)

Hi Bluenose
Will definately call there as we will be passing anyway many thanks


----------

